
How to Run Your Startup in a Recession - atlasshorts
https://angel.co/blog/how-to-run-your-startup-in-a-recession
======
zuhayeer
Get to profitability. I’d treat 24 month runway as a 2nd step. Profitability
would allow you to get better terms, so it’s worth working really hard in the
next 2 months to get profitable. Then raise whatever you need. Investors can
still smell weakness through a Zoom call.

Also, a candid perspective from Charles Hudson:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22985423](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22985423)

